# Junghans Repairs - Uk



## smssms (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got a super cheap used Junghans Quartz Titan as a day-to-day watch. It looks pretty good but the glass is all scratched up.

Can anybody suggest a good place to get the glass replaced in the UK?

I've never had a watch repaired before as I am more of a DIY type, but don't fancy taking on a glass replacement without the right tools.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Junghans authorised UK repair agent - Jon Vincent in Hamilton, Lanarkshire.


----------



## smssms (Apr 17, 2013)

I got three quotes, they ranged from Â£50 to Â£150+ to replace the glass, so I dedided to have a play... I am a compulsive tinkerer, but have never really done anything with watches before.


Stripped the watch down to the frame and glass.

Tried little discs of 400 grit wet & dry on a dremel type tool, but they were not working, so I just put the glass face down on the 400 grit and gave it a good going over.

Used felt bobs and cerium oxide to polish out. This worked quite well but some of the 400 grit scratches were too deep to polish out. I also relaised I had made the glass concave!

Sheet of 1500 grit wet and dry on a flat surface to take the whole face down to flat and an even smooth haze.

Cerium oxide to polish up.

Repeat steps 4 and 5 many times to get out the annoying marks that kept appearing!


Judging by the amount of time and effort this took I am assuming this is some sort of hard/mineral glass!

Before:










After:










If is by no means perfect, but it is a lot better and I quite enjoyed the exercise.

I also used the 1500 grit to re-burnish the strap and clasp. I used the wire brush attachment on the dremeal type tool to put a sort of stippled finish on the metal outside of the glass, you can just see it in the picture below:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

couldnt you have ordered a new one by case number from cousins?


----------



## smssms (Apr 17, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> couldnt you have ordered a new one by case number from cousins?


Probably; If only you'd told me that about a month ago - lol

But, I doubt I would have been able to fit it with no speialist watch tools. Also, this only cost me time, a sheet of wet & dry and 10g of cerium oxide.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

ALL those HOURS of sanding and polishing when a replacement glass might've only been 60p-Â£1.50+. :lol:


----------



## smssms (Apr 17, 2013)

bry1975 said:


> ALL those HOURS of sanding and polishing when a replacement glass might've only been 60p-Â£1.50+. :lol:


Again, I wish I'd known that about a month ago when I posted my original question.

Can you fit them at home without any specialist tools? If so, I'm not too proud to bin this one and fit a nice shiny one...


----------

